# Cable Knife Safety



## Ceramic (May 12, 2012)

I have been notified that in the UK the workplace saftey gurus have banned the use of "stanley" utility knives completely. AND are advising that only blunt points are acceptable. I produce ceramic knives and blades but with very sharp edges. A request came in to ask if a DULL ceramic blade could be used to strip cable. Seems to be an oxymoron here - the more obtuse the edge, or thicker the blade, the more difficult (even impossible) it is to strip insulation from a cable. I do think that a cable knife, similar to the kline versions but with a completely non-conductive ceramic blade could be useful. Any recommendations on actual blade shape that would be most useful?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I've heard of the same here. 

So how do the carpet and acoustical ceiling installers cut on a job site where utility knives are forbidden? They are probably the biggest users of utility knives on a site.


----------



## Ceramic (May 12, 2012)

*task specific knives*

My experience in the Military with safety concerns is that if you pass a regulation that will prevent a worker from efficiently completing his work he will simply ignore the rule, in this case carry a utility knife in his pocket. Unfortunately this can remove his rights if injured on the job site.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

make a blade shaped like a penis and send it to the ass-wagons that made these ridiculous regulations


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

wildleg said:


> make a blade shaped like a penis and send it to the ass-wagons that made these ridiculous regulations


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

It really seems to me like they are making the regulations like this knowing you won't follow them so when you get hurt your no longer their liability.


----------



## Ceramic (May 12, 2012)

*Possible blade shape 2" long*

https://plus.google.com/photos/111286253923309883324/albums/5741689559615277937


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Ceramic said:


> I have been notified that in the UK the workplace saftey gurus have banned the use of "stanley" utility knives completely. AND are advising that only blunt points are acceptable. I produce ceramic knives and blades but with very sharp edges. A request came in to ask if a DULL ceramic blade could be used to strip cable. Seems to be an oxymoron here - the more obtuse the edge, or thicker the blade, the more difficult (even impossible) it is to strip insulation from a cable. I do think that a cable knife, similar to the kline versions but with a completely non-conductive ceramic blade could be useful. Any recommendations on actual blade shape that would be most useful?


Nice concept, but wouldn't a ceramic blade be more prone to shatter if I were to drop it?

Also, I believe a pure ceramic knife if illegal now in the US. A small amount of metal must be added so it trips metal detectors.


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

I love it


----------



## Dave L (Jul 6, 2011)

This is what I have I think its great.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

We are still allowed knives here but my current site is the second site I have been on where ladders are banned  Everything has to be done on rolling scaffholds.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Let me please just ask, what the heck is an insulated knife and hacksaw good for, and please skip any smart aleck comments.......

I mean.........*really?????
*


----------



## Ceramic (May 12, 2012)

*Ceramic Knife Restrictions*

The new imaging at airport security can pick up a credit card in your shirt pocket. Non metallic knives are just not "stealthy" other than not having any magnetic signature. Even the FBI are regular customers of non magnetic, non conductive ceramic knives. Even where restrictions are in place they normally exempt "working tools".

Fragility, yes, dropped on concrete and falling on tip of blade 'Might" snap the blade. It is more likely that someone will try to pry something with a ceramic blade and that action WILL LIKELY snap the blade!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Ceramic said:


> The new imaging at airport security can pick up a credit card in your shirt pocket. Non metallic knives are just not "stealthy" other than not having any magnetic signature. Even the FBI are regular customers of non magnetic, non conductive ceramic knives. Even where restrictions are in place they normally exempt "working tools".
> 
> Fragility, yes, dropped on concrete and falling on tip of blade 'Might" snap the blade. It is more likely that someone will try to pry something with a ceramic blade and that action WILL LIKELY snap the blade!


I have a ceramic knife in my kitchen and have dropped it a few times with no issue, like you said dropping it on the tip would more than likely break it.


----------



## CanadianBrad (Feb 9, 2012)

chewy said:


> We are still allowed knives here but my current site is the second site I have been on where ladders are banned  Everything has to be done on rolling scaffholds.


Really? Banned ladders? That's one of the most ridiculous things I've ever heard. How the hell do you put a 32' rolling scaffold on the roof of the van?

I've never worked on a site that had banned either ladders or knives. Actually, I think that my boss may refuse work on a site with those rules. And for that, I thank him.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

CanadianBrad said:


> Really? Banned ladders? That's one of the most ridiculous things I've ever heard. How the hell do you put a 32' rolling scaffold on the roof of the van?
> 
> I've never worked on a site that had banned either ladders or knives. Actually, I think that my boss may refuse work on a site with those rules. And for that, I thank him.


The company has a 4m scaffhold that can be taken down to just 2 m including hand rails but its a pain in the arse not being able to have ladders.


----------



## CanadianBrad (Feb 9, 2012)

chewy said:


> The company has a 4m scaffhold that can be taken down to just 2 m including hand rails but its a pain in the arse not being able to have ladders.


I can believe it. Glad I've never had to deal with that. And hoping I never will. I think Ceramic made a legitimate point about making rules that no one will follow to absolve liability.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

The best one I've ever heard was still someone on here saying that they had to tie off step ladders to anchor points before climbing them.

That's a perfect example of making a rule so onerous it virtually guarantees noncompliance. 

These are either rules written by people who have absolutely no concept of what is involved in attempting to effectively comply, or like _Dowmace _said, they simply want to shift the burden of guilt onto the worker (which I think is much more likely).

For all those rules are worth, they might as well come out with one saying it's against company policy to get hurt, so if you get hurt it's because you violated company policy. 

-John


----------



## CanadianBrad (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow, look at me. Can't read names worth a damn. 

Yeah, I can see it now...

Company Safety Rule #1(First, Last, and Only)​
You shall not be injured, or allow the injury to others, on the site at any time. Violation of this rule releases the Company from any implied or explicit injury treatment or financial compensation.

***You're on your own, boys!***​


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

76nemo said:


> what the heck is an insulated.....hacksaw good for?


Nothing good. :no: 

If you get to the point you are considering an insulated hack saw it's definitely time to turn the power off :laughing:


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

76nemo said:


> Let me please just ask, what the heck is an insulated knife and hacksaw good for, and please skip any smart aleck comments.......
> 
> I mean.........really?????


You've never had to cut hot pvc?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

76nemo said:


> Let me please just ask, what the heck is an insulated knife and hacksaw good for, and please skip any smart aleck comments.......
> 
> I mean.........really?????


The knife can be used to strip back some tri-plex for a hot tap.
Both the knife and hacksaw can be used in locations were you have to cut something with in close proximity of energized conductors. In side an MCC or switch gear as an example. 

I kind of think these type of tools came about before the no hot work safety rules. But when you gotta do it, do it safely. I always keep my eyes open, I have to see the end if it's coming.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Here is the simple fix in order to comply with the new regulations. The cable companies have to start adding a zipper to the sheath. They can use the kind on a sandwich baggie and run it the whole length of the cable. Also if they give a bunch of guys who sit on NEC code making panels a bunch of money under the table, they can force it into an upcoming version of the code and make a ton of money off of it because we will be forced to use it for code and "safety sake"..........


----------

